# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ارضا سلاح .. محمد الحسن سالم حميد؟؟؟

## musab aljak

*أرضا سلاح
ترحل همومتنصان دموموالبال يرتاح

أرضا سلاح

وينفتح باب الصلاحينفرج هم القلوبتتندى بالامل المباح

ارضا سلاح

يطلع فجر صبح الغلابهتتمارى أزمان الصحابةوتلوح بيارق طال طلابهأرضا سلاح

ايدك معايقرب تعال بي جنبي جايامسك معاي نبني المهدمونزيل ربوب هما مردم

بس لي متيننحن نتظر الصباحيات يوم نقوم فجر الصباح  نسمع منادي القوم يقول.
أرضا سلاح
أرضا سلاح

































































*

----------


## musab aljak

*اقامة جماعة الدليب الثقافية وبالتعاون مع شركة زين 
حفل تدشين ديوان الشاعر الكبير محمد الحسن سالم حميد (ارضاً سلاح )
فى امسية الاثنين 2011/10/31   بقاعة الصداقة بالخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائع دوما مصعب الجاك على الابداعات
*

----------


## الصادق

*حميد ده منو؟ المتنبى .
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*شارك فى التدشين نخبة من الفنانين

محمد جبارة
ميرغنى النجار
عثمان عبدالعظيم
عبود تبورى
حافظ الباسا
عمر النافعاب
عبدالله حسن مدنى

ومن فنانى الاغنية الحديثة
سيف الجامعة 
ابوبكر سيداحمد
وردى الصغير
*

----------


## مناوي

*احي الشربوت زاتو
                        	*

----------

